# My progression thread for sub-20



## Multicubing (Feb 3, 2022)

Here's where I am at now. I see a lot of space for improvement, I just need to sit down with a chunk of time and learn new algorithms! 






I am currently working on improving my F2L, but I have decided to focus in on PLL for starters. 

I hope to make weekly updates, but that will happen only as I have time and I see progression.


----------



## Garf (Feb 3, 2022)

Multicubing said:


> Here's where I am at now. I see a lot of space for improvement, I just need to sit down with a chunk of time and learn new algorithms!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here are some tips:

Those fingertricks. Excuse me for being rude, but they are trash. I mean, they are fine for now, but going for sub 20 in the future means improving your fingertricks. -Link to good fingertrick techniques:



 -Link to improve turning speed:




PLL. If you want to get good at solving this step, then you have to be able to know 3 things: Good algorithms, good fingertricks, and good recognition. -Link for full PLL: 



 -Good PLL recognition: Okay, I lied. Good recognition isn't necessary for sub-20, but it is a handy skill to have. 




Otherwise than that, just focus on improving the cross, make sure to practice intuitive F2L, and spam TPS for the last layer. Using these videos, I'd say sub-20 is achievable within a month of good practice and building of good habits.


----------



## Multicubing (Feb 4, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Here are some tips:
> 
> Those fingertricks. Excuse me for being rude, but they are trash. I mean, they are fine for now, but going for sub 20 in the future means improving your fingertricks. -Link to good fingertrick techniques:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great advice!!! I'll be working on all of that. I'm happy to see JPerm recommended. I've been watching a lot of his stuff lately, and I do like his stuff. 

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Garf (Feb 4, 2022)

Multicubing said:


> Thanks for the great advice!!! I'll be working on all of that. I'm happy to see JPerm recommended. I've been watching a lot of his stuff lately, and I do like his stuff.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement!


Jperm may not have gotten me into cubing, but Jperm has gotten me as far as I could FRN in 3x3 and 2x2. Other puzzles I do are from hays(big cubes), www.cubeskills.com(3-7, mega) and cube master(Square-1+random tips for other events). I would recommend you take a look at all of them, see what you find fit.


----------



## Multicubing (Feb 10, 2022)

Week one update:

I am now familiar with the entire PLL algorithm set. Next step is to improve recognition and execution and then incorporate into my solves.


----------



## Multicubing (Feb 18, 2022)

I see progression!

I took my first timed solving session this evening since I began my quest for sub-20. It definitely encouraged me! I did not have a single solve over 1:00, which actually surprised me with the new methods and algorithms I am learning. I am improving on recognition and execution, but there is plenty of more room for improvement. Especially on my F2L...

I had a solve with 27 seconds, but my camera failed me... It caught my early solves, but not this one. So you can check out my next best solve of 33 seconds. Working on improving! I think sub-20 is within my grasp. Just a little more time and effort!


----------



## Multicubing (Feb 25, 2022)

I started this challenge the beginning of February... Maybe I'll see sub-20 by the end of the month! 

Don't have a video update... but I have been practicing a lot. The past few days I have sat for hours just solving the cube, working on recognition of all the F2L and PLL cases. Definitely seeing improvement there. After I hit sub-20 (and see good improvement with F2L mainly), I will start work on OLL.

Within the next couple of days I am going to sit down with the timer (and camera rolling) and just solve until I get that sub-20!!!


----------



## Multicubing (Feb 27, 2022)

I had a pretty good cubing session this evening. I have definitely improved a lot since beginning this challenge. I still am not consistent with the faster solves, but I am getting there. Perhaps sub-20 tomorrow?? I have it in me, just need to bring it out!!!


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 27, 2022)

Multicubing said:


> I had a pretty good cubing session this evening. I have definitely improved a lot since beginning this challenge. I still am not consistent with the faster solves, but I am getting there. Perhaps sub-20 tomorrow?? I have it in me, just need to bring it out!!!


Cool session, keep practising, L M' U' M U L'.


----------



## Multicubing (Mar 3, 2022)

Still no sub-20 as of yet. It would seem like it is a more difficult goal to achieve than I had anticipated! But I’m not giving up!

I am still spending a couple hours a day just solving. Practicing F2L and PLL. F2L is what is slowing me down still. I see major improvement, but not quite good enough. 

My solves are getting better and faster. Hopefully it won’t be too long now before I see a sub-20.


----------



## Multicubing (Mar 12, 2022)

Wow! This is harder than I expected. I still feel like I am close to sub-20, but still nothing yet. I am unable to spend as much time with my cube as I would like... Life gets in the way. 

F2L is what is holding me back. I have and still am improving, but it doesn't come easy.

Still I'll persevere and I will succeed!


----------



## Multicubing (Mar 15, 2022)

I had an excellent cubing session yesterday! I was smashing my pb’s for average of 3, 5, and 12! Now my pb average of 3 is 23.652, of 5 is 23.797, and of 12 is 25.914. And my pb for single solve is 21.068. 

It can’t be too much longer now! I have brought my average down immensely! I am learning a lot through this challenge of mine, and greatly enjoying it!


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 15, 2022)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Multicubing (Mar 18, 2022)

I finally did it! I got a sub-20 second solve! I am quite excited! 

Still see lots of room for improvement which I will be working on, but I am satisfied for the moment! 

I'm almost disappointed. I learned the entire PLL algorithm set, minus 2 that I am still working on, and I got a PLL skip. But that doesn't matter that much. 

F2L has improved immensely! 

I see a few mistakes in this solve, but I still managed to pull off the sub-20!


----------

